# Remote Control for the Kindle 2?



## JPA (Jul 12, 2010)

I frequently read with my Kindle propped up on my chest, and having a remote control to turn pages would make my exercise in laziness complete. Does anyone know if one exists? I'm guessing no, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No remote, but if the book you're reading has Text to Speech enabled you could use that. Turn on the TTS then turn down the volume. It will automatically turn the page for you. 

I use it on the fastest settting and it's still to slow for me, but it works in a pinch (like when I'm on the treadmill)


----------



## sitrav (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a similar solution. I'm trying to use my Kindle DX as a sheet music device, and so far it looks pretty good. I was considering using this: http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/c8a8/ the Stealth SwitchII. But in order for that to work i need: 
1) the device to actually communicate with the kindle 
2) the key stroke for the 'next' page. 
3) other things i haven't thought of
can anyone glean any information regarding any of these parts?

Thanks


----------

